# Lucy - April 14, 2011



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 14, 2011)

Our first real bonding time.

She's still having a horrible time shedding. 
















































Model


----------



## Wil (Apr 14, 2011)

That should turn out to be a good looking adult. I like her.


----------



## entropy (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty. She has a unique yellow color...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that may be due to the camera. lol

It distorted her colour a little in some photos.


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks like she's watching your every move  a little shy yet it looks like. Beautiful gu though!  and fantastic tongue shots. Those are hard to get!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 14, 2011)

She was watching my every move, haha.

Never took her eye off me.


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't over soak her being it might dry her out more,i would also add cod oil to ground turkey and give that to her,my reds shed fine with 70% humidity.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 14, 2011)

She won't touch cod liver oil as of right now and my humidity is around the 70s.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 15, 2011)

She's beautiful! looks a bit shy, is she handled pretty easily?


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have something for her to shed on in the cage? Something that will allow for a bit of friction? Cinder blocks work well for this and can double as basking spots (and they're super cheap!).


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 15, 2011)

She's very shy but not aggressive. She handles fairly okay although she's not a fan of it.

Her hide and basking area have surfaces which allow for some friction. She doesn't appear to _want_ to shed though. She's not attempting to get the skin off herself.


----------



## entropy (Apr 18, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> She won't touch cod liver oil as of right now and my humidity is around the 70s.



I'm a chemist, so maybe this doesn't erk me like it should... but you can just inject a [dead] mouse with some using a syringe. I also stuff ground turkey balls with all sorts of things I otherwise can't get my Tegu to eat.


----------



## james.w (Apr 18, 2011)

Is she eating much fruit?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 18, 2011)

entropy said:


> Little Wise Owl said:
> 
> 
> > She won't touch cod liver oil as of right now and my humidity is around the 70s.
> ...



Already beat you to it. I work at a vet clinic so I'm pretty okay with injecting animals and seeing the gross stuff. lol



James - She had some papaya with her turkey the first night but has yet to eat since. I know her previous owner had some issues getting her to eat at first. She just needs some time, I think.


----------



## james.w (Apr 18, 2011)

I have heard and read that reds need a little more fruit than the others for proper shedding. Maybe try and boost her fruit intake, try raspberries, blueberries, papaya, canteloupe.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 19, 2011)

Yup, I have been. She won't have any of it at the moment. lol


----------



## brutus13 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm having trouble with my all American's tail and I literally rib the cod liver oil on it and neosporin and it seems to be working. Also my all american will open his mouth and I can squirt cod liver oil directly into him.. We will see what happens. Let me know if you figure out any other ways. I hate when they have a hard shed


----------

